# Mountains & Mud 6 film trailer on youtube



## Xtreme Velocity (Dec 17, 2009)

check out the vid

http://www.youtube.com/user/ExtremeVelocity


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats an awesome lil clip.... Wish I could afford to ride my brute the way those guys like to ride :Eyecrazy:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet! I still haver even seen 5 yet... Might have to get a package deal! Lol


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sick video :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah so this is a compilation video? Cool. Any new footage at all?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i love there videos, sweet


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Awesome video!! Wonder how how much they spend on repairs after every ride? I think they live by the motto: Ride hard or go home. Or : Give it he!! till it breaks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> Awesome video!! Wonder how how much they spend on repairs after every ride? I think they live by the motto: Ride hard or go home. Or : Give it he!! till it breaks


Got to remember, the guys riding are most the time just people they are filming... not the actual film crew. Scott smith was in there (orange brute) pretty sure thats Seth on the 'gade... And I noticed the TBC guys from #4 made it into this one as well. All clips from the previous films.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Seeing those guys under their quads in the water scares me.

The rest of it....wow!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

looks like a weekend ride here..LOL. do recall going sideways like the red Kat and people saying you should straighten out,,,like you could?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

MM 1-5 are all great vids but a compilation for MM6 :no:........only some fresh video and riders would be worthy of the MM6 moniker. JMO.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

kawboy1 said:


> MM 1-5 are all great vids but a compilation for MM6 :no:........only some fresh video and riders would be worthy of the MM6 moniker. JMO.


I thought so too...


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i love that gade on crushlocks...its sick!.and the way the ride is bada$$


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Great clip!! and ****! those guys tear up some ****.


----------

